# Automator



## dotump (9 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, novice sur ce forum je ne parviens pas à automatiser une tâche de sauvegarde d'un dossier inclus dans la copie locale de mon iDisk.

J'ai bien créé un "processus" automator pour la copie de sauvegarde, mais je ne trouve nulle part l'option permettant de lancer ce processus à chaque modif du contenu du dossier ou de l'un de ses sous-dossiers.

Aide bienvenue ! et merci d'avance.

Eric.
(sous Mac OS 1.4.8 - iBook intel)


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2006)

Le lancer &#224; chaque modification risque d'&#234;tre un peu gourmand.
Mais je suppose que tu peux le faire en activant les "Folder Actions" (en fran&#231;ais, je ne sais pas comment cela s'appelle) dans le Finder (tu fais clic-droit sur un dossier et tu regardes les derniers items du menu qui s'affiche).

Pour une sauvegarde r&#233;guli&#232;re, voir les outils comme _cron_. On peut en d&#233;finir les actions avec diff&#233;rents utilitaires (sans parler du Terminal ...) dont l'excellent et assez simple Cronnix.


----------



## dotump (9 Octobre 2006)

Merci de ta réponse, en effet les actions de dossier semblent la solution, mais je ne trouve absolument pas où en créer une adaptée (en gros à chaque modif du dossier ou/et ses sous dossiers lancer l'action automator) ...

Merci pour l'info sur les crons, je regarde de ce pas


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2006)

Il y a aussi une solution plus "syst&#232;me" : depuis Tiger, il est possible de programmer des actions pour toute intervention sur un fichier, un dossier etc.
Mais il s'agit de savoir ce que l'on fait, avec ces outils-l&#224; !
Un exemple d'utilisation ici. On peut aussi utiliser Lingon (le site semble HS pour l'instant).


----------

